# Cargador solar para movil



## davcan (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo aquí y tengo una duda!

Tengo que hacer un viaje en que no dispondré de electricidad en muchas ocasiones. Mi idea es comprar un cargador solar de unos 2600 Mah. ¿Sabe alguien como van? ¿Tienen esta capacidad realmente? Mi móvil un HTC Hero!
Es que no encuentro nada de nada sobre el tema!

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 3, 2009)

Una alternativa a la celda solar es un cargador manual como el de la imagen. Salu2.


----------



## jesust (Ene 20, 2010)

hola davcan :
Aqui tienes las webs de algunos cargadores comerciales, algo caros diria yo :

http://www.teknosolar.com/cargadores-solares-c-50.html?osCsid=vkqv0cirqnnbq79ttofk42o2l6
http://www.solarvalles.es/
http://www.eco-sostenible.com/es/eco-energia/cargadores_p20.html


----------



## pablofunes90 (Ene 21, 2010)

para mi la mejor opcion seria comprar 3 o 4 baterias de las que usa tu celular pero no necesariamente originales, luego cargarlas todas por el periodo reglamentario de 24 hs y llevarlas...
es mas barato que los cargadores
otra seria conseguir una bateria ya sea de auto o de gel y regularla al voltaje de carga de tu celular


----------



## lanky (Jul 21, 2010)

hay mas baratos
 aqui uno por 10 euros 

http://www.chinavasion.com/product_info.php/pName/solar-charger-usb-hub/


----------

